# Fuel/water separator size?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The normal size filter/separator head will work just get the fittings that have 5/16” hose barbs. I think they should be 3/8”NPTx 5/16” barb. You can get brass fittings from just about any hardware store that will be exactly what you need. NPT are tapered fittings so as you tighten then get tighter in the threads. MPT are straight and need teflon tape or thread sealer to seal effectively. Most filter heads use 3/8” NPT threads if I remember correctly.


----------

